# My egg is hatching!



## kimber_lee_314 (Oct 31, 2011)

Look closely ... one of my Dalmatian Hermann's tortoise eggs is hatching! Now to think of a good "Halloweenie" name for him.


----------



## Zamric (Oct 31, 2011)

KOOL! Where'd you get fertilized eggs?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Oct 31, 2011)

My girl laid eggs a couple months ago ...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 31, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## laramie (Oct 31, 2011)

What a great treat for halloween


----------



## babylove6635 (Oct 31, 2011)

way cool


----------



## foxboysracing (Oct 31, 2011)

How about calling him Hal or Hallie..... unisex haha The best of luck to you.


----------



## Weda737 (Oct 31, 2011)

lol call it "gremlin" My little dog Ginger is 5 today too, she was a halloween baby.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 1, 2011)

How exciting!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats can't wait to see photo's once they hatch out...


----------

